# What kind of Kiss are you...??



## Sarah (Feb 26, 2005)

Seems like we are due for a new quiz....

http://quizilla.com/users/ghettokitty/quizzes/What%20kind%20of%20kiss%20are%20you%3F

heres mine:


_You have an entrancing kiss~ the kind that leaves your partner bedazzled and maybe even feeling he/she is dreaming. Quite effective; the kiss that never lessens and always blows your partner away like the first time._


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 26, 2005)

My kisses are like Me, baby...


----------



## Sarah (Feb 26, 2005)

hehe...grrrrrr


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Feb 26, 2005)

You have a mysterious kiss. Your partner never knows what you're going to come up with next; this creates great excitement and arousal never knowing what to expect. And it's sure to end in a kiss as great as your mystery.


----------



## masherdong (Feb 26, 2005)

You have a dominant kiss- you take charge and make sure your partner can feel it! Done artfully, it can be very satisfactory if he/she is into you playing the dominant role MEORW!


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 26, 2005)

Interesting... Mine is mysterious also.


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 26, 2005)

i got entrancing


----------



## Dronak (Feb 27, 2005)

Quizzes can amusing, but they almost always omit the response I want to give, so I have to pick something else.  I know it's for fun, but I don't always trust the results when I can't give my first instinct choice as an answer.  That being said, I got:

You have a surprise kiss! Your partner is always pleasantly pleased to have you jump outta no where to dote them with a fun peck on the cheek or more passionate embrace. super markets and work places are your favorite places to attack your loved one with all your love =p

Funny, I don't remember anything like that ever happening.


----------



## Pacificshore (Feb 27, 2005)

Dominant of course


----------



## Aka Tayori (Feb 27, 2005)

Dominant for me as well..

_"You have a dominant kiss- you take charge and make sure your partner can feel it! Done artfully, it can be very satisfactory if he/she is into you playing the dominant role MEORW!"_


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 27, 2005)

I took the test and it says:_

 You have an entrancing kiss~ the kind that leaves your partner bedazzled and maybe even feeling he/she is dreaming. Quite effective; the kiss that never lessens and always blows your partner away like the first time.
_
  At least my husband agrees....  

  - Ceicei


----------



## kid (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a goodbye kiss- much passion and longing, but never lasting.

How sad is that?  I feel used now.


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 28, 2005)

*You are a child's kiss. Completely sweet and innocent and pure. You mean no harm and only love in your sweet kisses.*

Makes sense---I've haven't had my first kiss yet!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (But I do kiss my kitties on their fuzzy widdle heads.)

Robyn


----------



## Raewyn (Feb 28, 2005)

mmmmmmmmm  interesting


_You have an entrancing kiss~ the kind that leaves your partner bedazzled and maybe even feeling he/she is dreaming. Quite effective; the kiss that never lessens and always blows your partner away like the first time._


----------



## kid (Mar 1, 2005)

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> *You are a child's kiss. Completely sweet and innocent and pure. You mean no harm and only love in your sweet kisses.*
> 
> Makes sense---I've haven't had my first kiss yet!
> 
> ...


 
Sorry but how old are you?  i think your profile said 1981 is that right or is it 1991?  Why haven't you kissed anyone?  i don't mean any disrespect but where i came from.  the playground was where everyone had their first kiss.  I was just wondering you cant be serious.  You got to be joshin us.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 1, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> Sorry but how old are you?  i think your profile said 1981 is that right or is it 1991?  Why haven't you kissed anyone?  i don't mean any disrespect but where i came from.  the playground was where everyone had their first kiss.  I was just wondering you cant be serious.  You got to be joshin us.



Easy, killer!  Not everyone is the sex crazed maniac that your, ya animal.  Honestly, though, from my discussions with Opal in the aikido forum I have no doubt that if she says she hasn't had her first kiss then she hasn't.

I got dominant, by the way.  Always thought of myself as alternating between passionate and playful.  Go figure.


----------



## kid (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't and didn't mean it as an insult i was just wonering thats it.  I don't know many people like her.  Infact  i know 2 people and they show great restraint tword erges or whatever i was just wonder what her reasons were and if she would share them with me or the forum.  And one more thing Knight in shinning armor, opal can speak for herself.  So just settle down in that saddle and chill.  No disrespect, if she doesn't answer i wont bother her about it.  So there is no need to run me through with a lance or whatever.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 1, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> I don't and didn't mean it as an insult i was just wonering thats it.  I don't know many people like her.  Infact  i know 2 people and they show great restraint tword erges or whatever i was just wonder what her reasons were and if she would share them with me or the forum.  And one more thing Knight in shinning armor, opal can speak for herself.  So just settle down in that saddle and chill.  No disrespect, if she doesn't answer i wont bother her about it.  So there is no need to run me through with a lance or whatever.


Shining armor? Who has time for all that polishing and buffing and such.  I'm more the "Rusty Rescuer" now a days.   I was just playin', Kid.  I, too, applaud those who show restraint...after all,I've got 3 daughters who will either show restraint or be restrained (angry dad face in here).


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2005)

I took the quiz and this is what they say, me personally like to Dominate everything!!!!


----------



## kid (Mar 1, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Shining armor? Who has time for all that polishing and buffing and such. I'm more the "Rusty Rescuer" now a days.  I was just playin', Kid. I, too, applaud those who show restraint...after all,I've got 3 daughters who will either show restraint or be restrained (angry dad face in here).


Bight on man.  I applaud your own humor.  You seem like a nice guy.  And don't worry the rust hardly shows with your chivalruos attitude.  its not the armor that shines, its you.  Keep shining dude.


----------



## Aikikitty (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL!  No offense taken.  I've kissed boys on the cheek when I was in like 1st-3rd grade.  After 3rd grade I was homeschooled until graduation.  I've been asked out by guys but I've turned them all down, because I didn't consider any of those guys "right" for me.  Why go out with someone and get maybe start getting emotionally involved if you know that your beliefs, lifestyle, and interests are totally opposite.  I don't think "love" and emotions (both mine and the guy's) is something to play around with.  So, no--for those same reasons, I've never kissed or been kissed on the mouth.  Someday it'll happen.  When I do find someone I want to go out with, I will definitly kiss (i'm very affectionate), but I'm not going to go farther than that until my wedding night.   :asian:  There are still some pure young ladies out there--unfortunately we are rather rare in this day in age.

I'll get off of my personal soapbox now.  

Robyn


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2005)

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> LOL! No offense taken. I've kissed boys on the cheek when I was in like 1st-3rd grade. After 3rd grade I was homeschooled until graduation. I've been asked out by guys but I've turned them all down, because I didn't consider any of those guys "right" for me. Why go out with someone and get maybe start getting emotionally involved if you know that your beliefs, lifestyle, and interests are totally opposite. I don't think "love" and emotions (both mine and the guy's) is something to play around with. So, no--for those same reasons, I've never kissed or been kissed on the mouth. Someday it'll happen. When I do find someone I want to go out with, I will definitly kiss (i'm very affectionate), but I'm not going to go farther than that until my wedding night. :asian: There are still some pure young ladies out there--unfortunately we are rather rare in this day in age.
> 
> I'll get off of my personal soapbox now.
> 
> Robyn


It is nice in these times that you find a young Lady with that much moral charactor. I bow to you my Lady. GOD BLESS YOU AND AMERICA


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2005)

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> LOL! No offense taken. I've kissed boys on the cheek when I was in like 1st-3rd grade. After 3rd grade I was homeschooled until graduation. I've been asked out by guys but I've turned them all down, because I didn't consider any of those guys "right" for me. Why go out with someone and get maybe start getting emotionally involved if you know that your beliefs, lifestyle, and interests are totally opposite. I don't think "love" and emotions (both mine and the guy's) is something to play around with. So, no--for those same reasons, I've never kissed or been kissed on the mouth. Someday it'll happen. When I do find someone I want to go out with, I will definitly kiss (i'm very affectionate), but I'm not going to go farther than that until my wedding night. :asian: There are still some pure young ladies out there--unfortunately we are rather rare in this day in age.
> 
> I'll get off of my personal soapbox now.
> 
> Robyn


It is nice in these times that you find a young Lady with that much moral charactor. I bow to you my Lady. GOD BLESS YOU AND AMERICA


----------



## kid (Mar 1, 2005)

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> Why go out with someone and get maybe start getting emotionally involved if you know that your beliefs, lifestyle, and interests are totally opposite.
> Robyn


Sometimes the opposite attract.  Think of yin and Yang.  Day and night.  Magnets are opposite and they attract.  "It is better to have tried, than not try at all."  I applaud you on your efforts to keep yourself "Pure" infact it is way cool.  First date's are just interveiws and if you don't like their charecter thats different, but if all that pushes you away is he doesn't dance but you love to.  You could be missing out.  I don't know if what i am saying actually applies to you but if it does, don't cheat yourself.  Please don't take that the wrong way.  



Kid


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 1, 2005)

You have a mysterious kiss. Your partner never knows what you're going to come up with next; this creates great excitement and arousal never knowing what to expect. And it's sure to end in a kiss as great as your mystery.


huh...who'da thunk it...?


----------



## mj_lover (Mar 2, 2005)

You have a surprise kiss! Your partner is always
pleasantly pleased to have you jump outta no
where to dote them with a fun peck on the cheek
or more passionate embrace. super markets and
work places are your favorite places to attack<br>your loved one with all your love


----------



## shane23ss (Mar 2, 2005)

dominant


----------



## Ray (Mar 2, 2005)

An Australian Kiss. ( like a French kiss, only down-under).


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 2, 2005)

You have an entrancing kiss~ the kind that leaves your partner bedazzled and maybe even feeling he/she is dreaming.  Quite effective; the kiss that never lessens and always blows your partner away like the first time.

Hmmm.  Who knew?


----------



## Gin-Gin (Mar 2, 2005)

Entrancing here too: You have an entrancing kiss~ the kind that leaves your partner bedazzled and maybe even feeling he is dreaming. Quite effective; the kiss that never lessens and always blows your partner away like the first time.


----------



## someguy (Mar 3, 2005)

Good bye for me.


----------



## WhiteRose (Mar 7, 2005)

_You have an entrancing kiss~ the kind that leaves your partner bedazzled and maybe even feeling he/she is dreaming. Quite effective; the kiss that never lessens and always blows your partner away like the first time._

I did this test before. ^^ Yes, Entrancing kiss.  I wouldn't know for myself, but my bf agrees :uhyeah:


----------



## altondragon (Mar 7, 2005)

i like to bite..lol whats that make me. i couldnt resist.


----------

